# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Высокие технологии  >  Интернет по телевизору

## kps

Компании Intel и Yahoo! намерены объединить компьютер и телевизор. Они начали разработку новой интерактивной технологии Widget Channel

Widget Channel будет сделана на основе движка Yahoo! Widget Engine и чипа Intel Media Processor CE 3100. Как сообщается в совместном пресс-релизе Intel и Yahoo!, благодаря Widget Channel зрители смогут с помощью пульта дистанционного управления получать доступ к контенту и данным в интернете. Пользователи новой технологии смогут, например, выводить на экраны своих телевизоров рыночные котировки, новости, почтовые сообщения. Всплывающие окна будут появляться по углам телевизионного экрана поверх изображения.

«Телевидение полностью изменит наши представления о возможностях и способах использования интернета, — считает старший вице-президент корпорации Intel Эрик Ким. — Зритель перестанет быть пассивным наблюдателем: мы стремимся сделать телевидение и интернет максимально интерактивными и взаимосвязанными». Исполнительный вице-президент подразделения Connected Life корпорации Yahoo! Марко Боуррис замечает, что телевизоры, подключенные к интернету, в компании называют Cinematic Internet («киноинтернет»).

Intel и Yahoo! рассчитывают начать продажу нового сервиса в начале будущего года и уже сотрудничают с рядом компаний, которые будут внедрять платформы Widget Channel. В число этих компаний входят Blockbuster, Comcast, MTV, Samsung, Toshiba и др. Правда, Intel и Yahoo! не первые, кто пытается срастить интернет и телевидение, замечает аналитик Envisioneering Group Ричард Доэрти. Так, у Microsoft, Apple и Sony есть специальные ТВ-приставки, позволяющие смотреть по телевизору интернет-ролики, фильмы и т. д., пишет газета Ведомости.

Источник: http://itnews.com.ua/43204.html

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

... и виснуть оно будет как компьютер ... Я имею "счастье" наблюдать такое решение пару лет у себя дома, "kernel panic" вместо новостей оригинально смотрится  :Smiley:  Хотя с другой стороны идея разумная, так как:
1. В этом случае можно смотерть потоковое видео из Инет, или кино из хранилища в домашней сети (последнее является удобной фичей)
2. Запись видео перестает быть проблемой - для содержащего некий компьютер гибрида это тривиальная задача. 
3. Иногда полезно не отрываясь от кино увидеть некоторые данные поверх, например сообщение о том, что очередное обновление баз AVZ успешно выгружено на соответствующие Инет-сайты  :Smiley: 

Техническая база для этого уже давно есть - одноплатные компьютеры, которые мало потребляют, почти не греются и отлично себя чувствуют с пассивным охлаждением. Операционка там обычно Linux, урезанный до необходимого минимума. Работает такая штука обычно стабильно, если ее не трогать, но подвисания вполне нормальны и в месяц 1-2 бывает.

----------


## Макcим

И чем это будет отличаться от существующего IP TV? У меня при включении ящика выдаётся страничка с обзором главных новостей (в настоящее время ведутся профилактические работы, поэтому половина каналов не работает  :Smiley: ) курс доллара и евро, погода и т.д.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> И чем это будет отличаться от существующего IP TV? У меня при включении ящика выдаётся страничка с обзором главных новостей (в настоящее время ведутся профилактические работы, поэтому половина каналов не работает ) курс доллара и евро, погода и т.д.


Имеется в виду не совсем это ... можно сделать гибрид, назовем его скажем "телевизопутер" или "компьютеровизор"  :Smiley:  Т.е. телевизор + некий ПК, встроенный в него.  В результате я получаю возможность:
1. Смотреть обычное телевидение и спутниковое телевидение, причем с разными "вкусностями" типа картинки в картинке, записи одного канала при просмотре второго, timeshift, кнопка "пауза" на любом канале и т.п. 
2. Записывать видио и смотреть MPEG 1/2/4 на телевизоре
3. Слушать радио - как обычное, так и поточную трансляцию
4. Смотреть IP/TV или любое другое поточное вещание из Инет
5. Использовать это устройство вместе с домашними хранилищами видео (по сути доступ из меню к собственной файлопомойке)
6. Просмотр и запись DVD (что мешает приделать к такому девайсу еще и DVD-RW ?!)
7. Обычный интернет серфинг прямо с TV. Плюс разные фичи типа "новости по запросу", RSS ...
8. Интеграция такого устройства с чем-то (например, с холодильником) по сети, удаленное управление им через встроенный WEB сервер ...
9. Прибавляем WEB камеру/микрофон и получаем видеотелефон
В результатет получаем функционал от компьютера с Инет + телевизора и цену от самолета  :Smiley:  Этому способствует развитие HDTV телевизоров - они по качеству догоняют мониторы, и прогресс в плане развития одноплатных ПК (с пассивным охлаждением и низким энергопотреблением) будет приводить к тому, что цена из быстро падает и получается, что чем встраивать в TV микроконтроллер для управления им будет проще встроить миникомпьютер и нагрузить данное устройство тучей функционала ... и цена при поточном производстве скажем будет скажем на 100$ дороже обычного телевизора, что сделает такой девайс конкуретноспособным

----------


## Geser

Да, а потом в разделе "Помогите" объяснять как делать логи АВЗ на телевизоре  :Smiley:

----------


## Ego1st

ага у меня проблема холодильник сам дверью хлопает а тостер хлеб через 10 секнуд выбрасывает..=))

----------


## priv8v

в тостере у Вас явно сидит что-то в автозапуске...

----------


## kps

Или так: "У меня в холодильнике завелся руткит, прячет вкусные продукты, пока не снимешь его перехваты с помощью AVZ"  :Cheesy:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Или так: "У меня в холодильнике завелся руткит, прячет вкусные продукты, пока не снимешь его перехваты с помощью AVZ"


Холодильник - это не страшно, можно и поголодать. А если заразится вирусом унитаз с цифровым управлением ?  :Smiley: 
На самом деле смех смехом, но в шутке много истины ... например современные навигаторы автомобильные - это попросту микро-ПК под Windows CE. "Борткомпьютеры" (т.е. головное устройство для мультимедиа и т.п.)   - аналогично. Соврменный DVD проигрыватель или ресивер все больше похож на компьютер и как правило таковым и является в том или ином виде. Все это перепрошивается, обновляется ... т.е. в скором времени вполне можно столкнуться с лечением холодильников и кофемолок ...

----------


## Arkadiy

> Холодильник - это не страшно, можно и поголодать. А если заразится вирусом унитаз с цифровым управлением ? 
> На самом деле смех смехом, но в шутке много истины ... например современные навигаторы автомобильные - это попросту микро-ПК под Windows CE. "Борткомпьютеры" (т.е. головное устройство для мультимедиа и т.п.)   - аналогично. Соврменный DVD проигрыватель или ресивер все больше похож на компьютер и как правило таковым и является в том или ином виде. Все это перепрошивается, обновляется ... т.е. в скором времени вполне можно столкнуться с лечением холодильников и кофемолок ...


Далеко не один провайдер в германии предлагают что то похожее уже как полгода, вместе с интернетом и телефоном.

Так это "медиаприставка" представляет из себя просто небольшой комп, на процессоре на 300мгц. С дополнительными блоками по обработке видео и операционкой Windows CE, у нее имеется Ethernet порт для загрузки обновления и просмотра телеканалов через интернет. Винчестер на 160 гигабайт, 2 USB разъёма, много аудио и видео выходов, оперативная память тоже есть. По размерам эта медиприставка меньше обычного двд плеера.

Что удобно можно смотреть передачи, которые шли когда то там, Потом можно передачи записывать на жёсткий диск, и даже смотреть новинки кино за небольшую доплату. Больше ничего оно делать не умеет, что конечно жалко.

----------


## Hanson

> Х А если заразится вирусом унитаз с цифровым управлением ?


 :lol:

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Веселые новости надо сказать! Посмеялся от души! Надо сказать забавно будет увидеть рекламу например Антивирус Касперского for "Кофемолка" "Холодильник" "Утюг" Но вот с Олегом не соглашусь что поголодать будет нестрашно! Еще как страшно особенно когда будет сидеть троян в холодильнике и заказывать на адрес своего создателся еду.... при условии того что платить будет жертва!
Ну смело могу предположить что в ближайшие годы мы без работы не останемся!
Вирус для унитаза это будет круто.... унитаз будет брызгатся  :lol:  устраивать засоры... а если еще у унитазов будет модуль  wifi или блютуз дык вообще будет весело... все унитазы подъезда можно будет объединить в сеть... можно будет и в онлайн игрушку с соседом поиграть сидя на унитазе. Но и надо сказать эффектное средство воздействия на неплательщиков!  :Wink:  Обладатели таких унитазов точно будут самыми лучшими плательщиками и налогов и всех остальных сборов!
Так что будущее не за телевизором с инетом а за цифровым унитазом! :lol:

----------

